# Swarovski 20-60HD Eye Piece



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got a 20-60HD Swaro Eye Piece for the ATS / STS that's in new condition sitting in it's box if anyone is interested or needs a new eye piece for their Swaro scope.

Don't necessarily need to sell it, but it just sits in a box in my closet and never gets used. 

If anyone is interested please PM me. I think they are close to $600 new with taxes and shipping.

I'd let it go for $450 and would consider a trade depending on what it was.

PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------

